# Simulated Storm



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I saw this and thought, "This is cool. Could it be used to get fish to breed?"

http://reeftools.com/news/true-rain-and-thunderstorm-simulation-over-reef-tank/#

I know that many fish will breed after it rains. Maybe this will help the process. Especially if you filled the rain system with actual rain water.

They have it on a saltwater reef. I am suggesting this be used on freshwater setups.


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

Woah! Now that is cool.


----------



## AquariumTech (Oct 12, 2010)

I have seen this in lighting systems, but never actually sprinkle the water like that. When I start doing salt water again, I will defiantly be doing that.


----------



## funlad3 (Oct 9, 2010)

Yeah, I saw that one a few months back. I've got start bringing these things here... Some of the new Ecotech pump and lights sync, so when a thunderstorm starts, the pumps go crazy. I think they had a demo at MACNA.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

years ago i was playing around breeding a couple of callichthys catfish species....used a 20 long with one end elevated..simulated rain with a length of PVC with lots of holes drilled in it..pumped cool rainwater into the tank..fish would go to the shallow end to lay their eggs..
if done right this system would work wonders for breeding freshwater fish....and i think especially catfish and plecos.......but the big problem would be the cost...


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

lohachata said:


> but the big problem would be the cost...


A homemade one would not be that difficult in my opinion.

I was just thinking that it would be really cool to get it to sync with local weather. That way the air pressure is the same as a real storm. That could be cool, especially for people who keep native fish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That is cool. They had something similar in the Shedd for freshwater, but instead of being impressed, I was annoyed the tanks were only 1/4 full of water to leave room for plants and frogs. Always annoys me when FW fish are removed and replaced with non-fish and SW. I have nothing against otters, dolphins and penguins, but I go to aquariums to see fish. 

Large water changes with cooler water on the day a thunderstorm is predicted is a time-honored way to trigger spawns. The day after a big front comes through the local club board is full of "My - spawned last night" threads.

Spray bars are easy to get or make, but you'd need a decent water pump to pull off "rain".


----------

